# ROME Toe Straps



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Definitely call Rome. They'll hook you up asap.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

They won't sell you any. I spoke to Carl at Rome about buying a toe strap, he said no because they save all their spare straps for warranty issues.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Ouch, ok. Thanks guys. They are usually the tits when it comes to warranty issues so didn't know how to play it with wanting to get just the straps......basically I realized last night that my union forces can fit any Rome ladders perfectly without any modification so I put my Targa conformist.3 toes on my unions but would love to just buy a pair so I don't have to part out my perfectly fine Targas.....messaged them on FB, currently awaiting response.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Good luck man, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## NorthCoastRider (Nov 19, 2012)

Yea, good luck I tried to buy footbeds for my Mob's but they wouldn't sell them to me.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

--bigtime-- said:


> Ouch, ok. Thanks guys. They are usually the tits when it comes to warranty issues so didn't know how to play it with wanting to get just the straps......basically I realized last night that my union forces can fit any Rome ladders perfectly without any modification so I put my Targa conformist.3 toes on my unions but would love to just buy a pair so I don't have to part out my perfectly fine Targas.....messaged them on FB, currently awaiting response.


If your Targas are in warranty and you notified them about the straps being bust they'd send you out replacements immediately...just sayin'...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

....not to mention for free....express shipping...possibly even if they're not in warranty. This happened to me. I told them I broke a three year old high back. They sent me two brand new 2012 high backs overnight for free. They really are one of the best warranty systems out there, why not use it.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

ThunderChunky said:


> ....not to mention for free....express shipping...possibly even if they're not in warranty. This happened to me. I told them I broke a three year old high back. They sent me two brand new 2012 high backs overnight for free. They really are one of the best warranty systems out there, why not use it.


Because this isn't even a rome warranty issue, it a fucking union design flaw?


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> If your Targas are in warranty and you notified them about the straps being bust they'd send you out replacements immediately...just sayin'...


This^^, great warranty replacement from Rome, why I usually stick with them.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I LOVE Rome's warranty system. Carl saved my ass on helping me out with my footbeds, getting in a new set tomorrow if the shipping is to be believed. Maybe check your local shop to see if they'll sell a pair? If not, just buy the gettagrip strap from Burton I know they fit the Unions and you can buy tons of em on ebay.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

--bigtime-- said:


> Ouch, ok. Thanks guys. They are usually the tits when it comes to warranty issues so didn't know how to play it with wanting to get just the straps......basically I realized last night that my union forces can fit any Rome ladders perfectly without any modification so I put my Targa conformist.3 toes on my unions but would love to just buy a pair so I don't have to part out my perfectly fine Targas.....messaged them on FB, currently awaiting response.


IIRC Ride toestraps also work on unions, and those kits are readily available from various retailers


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey everyone - 

If you spoke to Carl - he's the man by the way - then you already got your answer unfortunately. We can't upgrade you to newer straps since we only have enough stock to fulfill warranty orders. And we definitely can't send you new straps to put on your Unions, although that should probably go without saying, haha.

Obviously we're always trying to take care of everyone as much as possible, as fast as possible, but some stuff we just can't do. 

Thanks for all the support. I think we got that Facebook message but were having a tough time opening them yesterday, for some reason. We'll get back to you asap on it though.

Any other questions feel free to hit us up direct - ridercouncil at romesnowboards dot com. Although any questions coming in today may not get answered till Monday morning.. company ride day!

Shred on
Rome Snowboards


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Company ride day!! Awesome...how I wish I had a company ride day...:laugh:


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Hahah, thanks guys. Got your message reply on FB....totally understand what you wrote. I just wish you were able to purchase your toe straps much like you can with Burton or Ride...was definitely not trying to replace a warrantied item that was still fully functional, I was only looking to fix up my Union Forces with your far superior toe strap. Would also like to have backups for that "just in case" section of my gear bag....however in the event any one of my 4 pairs of ROMEs fail on me, it's very good to know you guys are on top of your game when it comes to warranties...Side note: can you guys do anything about delam of the topsheet on my 3 year old ROME Machine 
::nudge nudge wink wink::


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

scotty100 said:


> Company ride day!! Awesome...how I wish I had a company ride day...:laugh:


Yeah, seriously....you guys hiring????


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

romesnowboards said:


> Hey everyone -
> 
> If you spoke to Carl - he's the man by the way - then you already got your answer unfortunately. We can't upgrade you to newer straps since we only have enough stock to fulfill warranty orders. And we definitely can't send you new straps to put on your Unions, although that should probably go without saying, haha.
> 
> ...


Carl got me my "yes I cant" footbeds in today and they are awesome so stoked to ride this weekend. VERY happy with my purchase already.


----------

